# New yard white little white flowers.



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

Thoughts on this? I sprayed some tenacity about a week ago. These were not present when I sprayed however.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I see some similar plants here, too. I think it's Draba verna (spring draba, shadflower, nailwort, common whitlowgrass). Not that harmful, but it flowers and can produce seeds below 1" and is not easy to recognize.


----------



## Justin9314 (Jan 22, 2020)

2L8 said:


> I see some similar plants here, too. I think it's Draba verna (spring draba, shadflower, nailwort, common whitlowgrass). Not that harmful, but it flowers and can produce seeds below 1" and is not easy to recognize.


Thanks for the response. Is this something I should treat considering it's the yards first spring? Or should I just focus on the Pre-em aspect knowing I could eventually get a head of it?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

I think it's too late for a postemergent herbicide because the plant has already produced seed. It's so small and low, so it's easy overlooked, but it also won't suppress grass plants. When I find any of these I hand pull it (sure impossible on your giant area). Preemergent herbicides are not available here, but I think this is the way for you to go.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Justin9314 That looks like hairy bittercress. I can't help with herbicide choice since I am a warm season guy. I would think most broadleaf selectives should be able to take care of it.


----------

